# 1st Timer



## Chilli (18/9/15)

Ola Fellow Vapers

I am completely new to Vaping but loving every minute of it

I haven't touch a cigarrete for three weeks 

Any advice where I can go about getting new juices

I am currently using the King Royale Kings Cream

I prefer going into a store compared to shopping on line

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Andre (18/9/15)

Chilli said:


> Ola Fellow Vapers
> 
> I am completely new to Vaping but loving every minute of it
> 
> ...


Most welcome from this chillihead. Congrats on kicking the stinky habit - a huge achievement. You have already done the hard yards. 

Check out www.vapeclub.co.za. They have an awesome collection of good local juices. Contact @VapeGrrl or @JakesSA via PM to visit them and maybe even taste some of the juices.

Happy vaping.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Chilli (18/9/15)

Thanks Andre


----------



## JacoV (18/9/15)

Welcome Chilli
I for one ran into this issue of trying to find vape shops. These are a few i have found so far.

http://www.atomixvapes.co.za Kempton Park
http://www.vapeclub.co.za/ Benoni
http://www.skybluevaping.co.za/ Centurion
http://www.vapeking.co.za/vape-king-agents.html All over
http://www.vapecartel.co.za/ Meyersdal

I am sorry if i missed out any other Vape shop, feel free to add more as you go along as i am always open to visit more stores

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (18/9/15)

Chilli said:


> Ola Fellow Vapers
> 
> I am completely new to Vaping but loving every minute of it
> 
> ...



Congrats on the vaping @Chilli
You doing a great thing!
I cant add to @JacoV 's superb list in the above post
Give those guys a try

You also should take a look at the ELiquid juice reviews section on this forum
http://www.ecigssa.co.za/forums/e-liquid-reviews/
May give you some ideas for juices to try

Also, if you tell us what type of juices/flavours you think you would like, we can try make some suggestions

All the best and let us know how it goes

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## shaunnadan (18/9/15)

JacoV said:


> Welcome Chilli
> I for one ran into this issue of trying to find vape shops. These are a few i have found so far.
> 
> http://www.atomixvapes.co.za Kempton Park
> ...



Vape cartel have an agent in the east rand  

@Brendz

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## kev mac (18/9/15)

Chilli said:


> Ola Fellow Vapers
> 
> I am completely new to Vaping but loving every minute of it
> 
> ...


@Chilli great to hear you've quit the smokes, I'm sure the locals on the forum will be glad to hook you up.Welcome.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Chilli (18/9/15)

Thanks for the feedback guys, appreciate it

Quick question....How simple is it to replace the wick and how frequently do you suggest I do so?


----------



## Silver (18/9/15)

Chilli said:


> Thanks for the feedback guys, appreciate it
> 
> Quick question....How simple is it to replace the wick and how frequently do you suggest I do so?



Wick life depends on the wick material and what power you are vaping as well as the juice

Low power vaping for me on Rayon wick with a light coloured juice can last me 20ml 

But a tobacco juice at higher power or a dark juice tends to damage the wick more and i can change it after 5ml or so

What device are you using @Chilli ?


----------



## Chilli (18/9/15)

The Kangertech subox mini

I had major leak issues. I'm now using a 0.5 coil and seem to be winning

I've noticed that the flavour is not as strong as before so I was assuming it was the wick?


----------



## Silver (18/9/15)

Chilli said:


> The Kangertech subox mini
> 
> I had major leak issues. I'm now using a 0.5 coil and seem to be winning
> 
> I've noticed that the flavour is not as strong as before so I was assuming it was the wick?



Ah, ok cool
I dont have much experience with the Subtank Mini but many others do and will be able to help you out

Are you ucing the commercial coils or are you building your own?


----------



## Chilli (18/9/15)

I did try build my own but that didn't help the leaking issues so I am now using a commercial one

My issue now is that the flavour is not as "fresh" if I can put it like that


----------



## Silver (18/9/15)

Chilli said:


> I did try build my own but that didn't help the leaking issues so I am now using a commercial one
> 
> My issue now is that the flavour is not as "fresh" if I can put it like that



Ok
How many tankfuls of juice have you run on that coil?
Do you have another one?
Maybe try a new one and see if its better


----------



## Chilli (18/9/15)

I would guess about 8-10

I unfortunately don't have another 0.5


----------



## Silver (18/9/15)

Chilli said:


> I would guess about 8-10
> 
> I unfortunately don't have another 0.5



Maybe lets hear what other subtank mini vapers say
I would say that maybe the coil needs to be replaced but i could be wrong
10 tankfuls is about 35-40 ml of juice, so that doesnt sound too bad for a commercial coil


----------



## Chilli (18/9/15)

How would I go about building my own?


----------



## Silver (18/9/15)

You need some vaping wire and some wicking material
And a screwdriver so wind the coil around

Do a search on youtube for subtank mini coil rebuild
You should find a lot of videos that will give you a good idea

Also, you could go into one of the retailers and ask them to show you
Thats often the easiest the first time


----------



## Chilli (18/9/15)

Is R250 for 5 coils a reasonable price?


----------



## Eequinox (18/9/15)

Chilli said:


> Is R250 for 5 coils a reasonable price?


yes that's the usual price but i would recommend using the rba that came with in the box there should be a pre built coil in the rba already just needs wicking of which they give you 2 sheets of cotton as well if you are game for building your own coils that R250.00 would go pretty far on diy coil build mats and will make more than 5 coils that's for sure


----------



## Chilli (18/9/15)

When you talk about the RBA are you referring to the "spring" looking thing in the box??


----------



## Eequinox (18/9/15)

Chilli said:


> When you talk about the RBA are you referring to the "spring" looking thing in the box??


yes thats the coil that goes into the rba (rebuildable atomiser) go have a look at this if you bought your kit new you will have everything you need in the box

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Chilli (18/9/15)

You a legend . Thanks


----------



## Eequinox (18/9/15)

Chilli said:


> You a legend . Thanks


glad to help


----------



## theoS (19/9/15)

wonder if ne one can help me here .Some one posted a link with different % one should or can use in there diy juice dose ne one know what the link is


----------



## kev mac (19/9/15)

Chilli said:


> How would I go about building my own?


@Chilli go to YouTube and type in coil building 101.Guys like Rip Trippers and Grimm Green have many tutorials on almost any coil to be built. Good luck!

Reactions: Like 1


----------

